# Product Review ~ Chef's Press Professional



## thirdeye (Sep 2, 2020)

After seeing Bearcarver's post today on making the grilled bacon and cheese sandwiches... I thought I'd show a gadget I bought last year and have thoroughly tested and enjoy using.  I'm not the 'flavor of the month' kind of cook and when I buy something that is a gong, I admit it.  






Called the Chef's Press Professional this is a stainless steel press, designed by a Chef and made in California... it comes in a couple of weights.  I have the 8 oz. models.  They are stackable if you need more weight and they link if you are cooking on a griddle.  The raised handle stays cool when you are cooking on the stove top or camp stove.  The slots don't let condensation build up (like some bacon presses do), and the slots allow you to use a thermometer without lifting the press.  Because the skillet contact is improved, and the fact the body does hold some heat, food cooks a little faster than without the weight.






The first thing I made was a grilled cheese and tomato sandwich using one weight.  8 oz. seems light in the hand, but the sole purpose is to apply an even pressure, not smash something hard enough that juices come out.  The sandwich came out perfect as far as color and meltiness (sp?) of the cheeses.  Using the press on bacon, keeps it from curling and it cooks very evenly.  The doneness on weighted pork chops, hamburger patties and the like is also very consistent. The same holds true when using on the grill or combined with GrillGrates, except the handle does get HOT, so I use a Pigtail to move them before turning food.  All in all, these weights get a thumbs-up from me.


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 461347
> 
> 
> After seeing Bearcarver's post today on making the grilled bacon and cheese sandwiches... I thought I'd show a gadget I bought last year and have thoroughly tested and enjoy using.  I'm not the 'flavor of the month' kind of cook and when I buy something that is a gong, I admit it.
> ...


I'm cheap I just use a 8" carbon steel sauce pan or a small cast iron pan as a weight. Hahaha!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2020)

Cool!
Al


----------

